# ginger as an anti-inflammatory?



## CookieTiel (Feb 6, 2012)

I have been reading about foods that have a health benefit to birds, kinda like medication foods, and I've read that ginger is an anti-inflammatory. Does anyone know about this?? 
Here is where I saw it:
http://www.stfrancisanimalandbird.com/ResourcesLibrary/?page_id=12
It's on number 3.

I know that on the article it says ginger supplement, but I'm wondering if ginger in general has anti-inflammatory properties for birds.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm not sure if it does or not, but if you need ginger because you suspect inflammation or other internal psoblems..you should see a vet instead of trying to treat the bird yourself.


----------



## CookieTiel (Feb 6, 2012)

Yes, my bird is already being treated by a vet. If you check the "Buddy's AGY progress" thread you'll see what his problem is. But I am still researching safe home remedies that I can do to help him.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I use ginger in the spice remedy for baby birds to help prevent yeast issues, and I think that's partly why its used. I would talk to the vet and see if they think it would be a good idea to give the ginger as a double precaution.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

It might be better to add "in addition to vet treatment" to your posts for the future as we tend to be crazy bird activists who scream vet before we would ever talk about home remedies.


----------



## CookieTiel (Feb 6, 2012)

It's interesting that it's used on baby birds to prevent yeast issues, I didn't know that!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Combined with cinnamon and ginger, yes.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

yes, ginger is also an antimflammatory. ive looked into herbs for my arthritis and ginger is often one that pops up frequently. what is wrong?


----------



## CookieTiel (Feb 6, 2012)

Ohh I see. Good to know, I'll ask my vet if I can give it to him as a second treatment. I've explained Buddy's problem in the "Buddy's AGY Progress", so I will explain it in short here not to be repetitive. He is passing undigested seeds in his stool and was diagnosed with AGY, was given Ampho B for 1 week, but didn't get better. We took him back to the vet, and she found Spirochete in his throat and gave him antibiotics. She also saw that one of his organs seemed swollen. She also mentioned that PDD could be a possibility. BUT, he is getting better with the antibiotics, has gained 3 grams in 1 week, and is passing less seeds in his droppings. His organ is also only a little swollen now. But I am looking into home remedies to give him, an anti-inflammatory, to see if that will help him too.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

ginger may not hurt to give him, but ask your vet in case it doesnt mix well with his current meds


----------

